# Remember the Yngwie take off vid



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The video was called something like: Yngwie - you're amazing new God. Someone overdubbed some really spastic guitar playing and Yngwie spoke like Ah-nold. It was a riot. This is what you get now when you try to play it on You Tube:

http://www.youtube.com/browse?&sess...Ok8DIXki0alNXiK8UOJp5338AXMbPc4zF_CZVjdCCL9vP

I guess Yngwie/God found this blasphemy and his minions intervened 

Edit: Found it (not on You Tube): http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b1a_1178171021


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

I didnt find it funny, perhaps if the guitar playing was better then Malmsteen it would have been funnier, but thats quite a lot to ask for.

I have to agree with all artists, they must protect their intellectual property. 

If the person responsible dressed up and imitated YJM then it would have been okay, but using Y's property, the video, is not ethical.

JMO


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

"is not ethical"
Ethics schmethics!


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> Satire and parody are protected fair uses. They don't have to be funny.
> 
> Weird Al gets permission first because he is a classy guy, but permission is not required.



Well I can agree that in using parody, even extensive use of original material must be employed in order to make the connection to the original.

Dont have to be funny? Then it's not parody by definition. What's its purpose? Criticism?

If you are commenting upon or critiquing a copyrighted work, fair use principles allow you to reproduce some of the work to achieve your purposes. 

The rationale of this rule is that someone benifits from your review, which is enhanced by including some of the copyrighted material. 

How does one benefit from this video?

I am just saying that this instance of using copyrighted work is theft. I am not suprised it has been removed.


Weird Al buys permisson because the people he parodies benifit financially from having more exposure. I wouldnt be suprised if in fact he pays to use the material.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whatever. I still like it. Not a bad parody at all.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The video was called something like: Yngwie - you're amazing new God. Someone overdubbed some really spastic guitar playing and Yngwie spoke like Ah-nold. It was a riot. This is what you get now when you try to play it on You Tube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/browse?&sess...Ok8DIXki0alNXiK8UOJp5338AXMbPc4zF_CZVjdCCL9vP


That link doesn't work as it has your session ID in it. Was there a note there or something?


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Paul-Point taken. There are not any laws against poor taste. Anything goes now-a-days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"There are not any laws against poor taste."
There's also no such THING as 'poor taste'.... One mans Vivaldi is another mans Trailer Park Boys....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"sure seem to come close to poor taste"
You might think so, but that's way too subjective an opinion....


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "There are not any laws against poor taste."
> There's also no such THING as 'poor taste'.... One mans Vivaldi is another mans Trailer Park Boys....


You are intitled to your opinion but thats something people with poor taste say.

First the intellectual work of time, and study as well as inspiration and devotion must be factors in calaculating the value of a work. Society shows this to be true. 
All men are not created equal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"You are intitled to your opinion but thats something people with poor taste say."
And that's something someone high on the smell of their own "smug"* would say... 

" All men are not created equal."
Thanks for proving that... 

*See South Park episode about hybrid cars for reference...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> One mans Vivaldi is another mans Trailer Park Boys....


imagine, kobe beeflofu and ramen noodles in the same sentence

....maybe it was the governator's people that pulled the fury?????

fwiw, I remember seeing some unknown band on a new show on ABC that was supposed to be the new Don Kirschner's Rock Concert concept featuring the former singer from UFO.......and there' this crazy kid throwing his strat in the air and playing the most insane guitar. The band was Alcatrazz and the guitarist was Yngwie, Yngwie J. to avoid confusion. Yngwie's not for everyone but....he can play. I like parodies, but the vid in question was pretty lame (very one dimensional humour). 

Weird Al is sooooooo connected like you wouldn't believe......try to get the rights to do a parody or ask someone who's in the know. I like Twisted Tunes better (2 DJ's from Seattle).....but I think they got into legal hell????

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> South Park episode about hybrid cars for reference...


Good reference. Season 10 episode 2. *Smug Alert!*


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "You are intitled to your opinion but thats something people with poor taste say."
> And that's something someone high on the smell of their own "smug"* would say...
> 
> " All men are not created equal."
> ...




Sad but true. Sorry if I have offended you.

I was not suggesting that YOU had poor taste but merely commenting on the use of the cliche'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

You haven't offended me in the least.... I don't take things written on the internet to heart.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "You are intitled to your opinion but thats something people with poor taste say."
> And that's something someone high on the smell of their own "smug"* would say... QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

